# Largest Blue Toungued Skink / lizzard ??



## mimic58 (Jun 9, 2005)

I have it down as being (Tiliqua Nigrolutea at 60cm+) Is this right? or
Is there something that would be a better choise with a larger adult size
maybe 1 meter or close


----------



## H-D (Jun 9, 2005)

To my knowledge the largest Bluey is coming in at around 75 - 80cm - The Merauke Blue Tongued Skink — (Tiliqua gigas evanescens).  All blue tongues are cool guys although the The Tanimbar Island Blue Tongued Skink is known to be on the defensive side.  From what I know, Tiliqua Nigrolutea normally max out around 45 - 50cm.

This is my Indonesian Blue Tongue "Copper" (should reach 60cm+):


----------



## mimic58 (Jun 9, 2005)

I would definatly prefer one that doesnt Bite , But 30" is a nice Size :}


----------



## H-D (Jun 9, 2005)

It might be hard getting hold of a Merauke Bluey although I'd say most Blue Tongues are both friendly and reach a decent size.  The following you should avoid if it's size you're after:

Western Blue Tongues — Normally reach 16-18 inches
Tanimbar Blue Tongues — Normally reach 15-18 inches
Centralian Blue Tongues — Normally reach 14-16 inches
Pygmy Blue Tongues (obviously) - Normally reach 6 - 8 inches

My Indonesian Blue tongue is barely over a year old and he's already touching the 18" mark.


----------



## mimic58 (Jun 9, 2005)

Thankyou 

I will try to get an indonesian if posible ,but  just how aggressive are we talking here? have u managed to tame yours?


----------



## H-D (Jun 9, 2005)

When I bought mine he had just turned a year old.  He was a little bit flighty and liked to hiss (I say hiss but its a quick exhale through their nose).  He never tried to bite me or anything, the shopkeeper said that it's because he had hardly been handled.  With persistant daily handling he's now as tame as they come!  It's taken around 2 months to tame him and now he can sit on my lap for over an hour while I watch TV or surf the net.  I also hand feed him boiled chicken and he loves it.


----------



## mimic58 (Jun 9, 2005)

OMG he is so cute!!!! you really have a wonderfull animal there, Great pics do you have anymore?


----------



## H-D (Jun 9, 2005)

Thanks!  You definitely wont regret getting one!


----------



## mimic58 (Jun 9, 2005)

Im going to try my damdest to get the indonesian species  . how much did he cost you?, was he hard to get here in the UK , Is it hard to get them sexed as juviniles? and whats the size diference between males & females ? Sorry for all the questions but you clearly have the ansers


----------



## H-D (Jun 9, 2005)

Mine cost me £100 from a local herp specialist (http://snakesnadders.tripod.com).  Another store was offering me one for £80 but I needed to wait for him to order one (Predators in Shipley, no website).  They were easy to find for me but I'm not sure about other areas.  

I found a couple of websites that have some Blue Tongues in stock but not Indonesians http://www.herpnet.freeuk.com/animals.htm - Kei island blue tongue skink £120, 25cm juvenile and http://www.southcoastexotics.com/lizards.htm - Northern Blue Tongue Skink £175.

Sexing Blue Tongues in general is not easy, juveniles may have their hemipeneses 'popped' out to determine gender.  This is alot harder to do with adults, I only managed to sex mine because I caught him with his manhood out while he was on the 'toilet'.  Males and females are generally the same size, some males may appear to have a larger/bulkier head.  

Snakesnadders have one Indonesian Blue Tongue left so you may want to give them a try if they can arrange a courrier.  It was a sibling of my bluey, if you purchased that one you would also need to do some taming like I did because that one has hardly been handled like mine was.

Here's more pix!


----------



## mimic58 (Jun 9, 2005)

Its worth getting bitten a few times to get it tame, How bad does it hurt? ,A hahaha It eats Snails Yes!!! finaly an animal i can feed thoughs slimey little gits too , Does it crunch them? 

once again Excellent pics!!


----------



## H-D (Jun 9, 2005)

I've never been bitten myself but it seems that it's the wild caught animals that are most likely to bite.  The Inonesiann Blueys that I've handled have never attempted to bite (Both captive bred) but I guess it would hurt seeing as they can crack though a snail shell!  My guy only eats the inside and leaves the shell once he's got through it.  The shell is supposed to be good for them, full of calcium.


----------



## mimic58 (Jun 9, 2005)

Many thanks i am 100% convinced now!

I must link also to this thread 
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=46174

Reptiles kick ass!


----------



## mimic58 (Jun 9, 2005)

Do you have a Latin name for the Indonesian blue tounged skink


----------



## H-D (Jun 9, 2005)

Yeah, I checked out that thread, pretty cool huh?  The latin name is Tiliqua gigas gigas.  Glad I could help you decide!  Good Luck!


----------



## mimic58 (Jun 20, 2005)

well i just got him today  he is far more beutifull than the pictures let on, I just watched it Eat its first Snail OMFG I have never laughed so much, They are Very Very determined lol


----------



## H-D (Jun 20, 2005)

Hey that's really cool to hear!!  You got any pics to post?  How is he/she at the moment temperament wise?  Do you have any work to do with this one?  It is hilarious watching them with snails!  It might take them a while but they get there in the end lol.


----------



## mimic58 (Jun 23, 2005)

he is actualy very tame i got extreamly lucky as the women in the shop i got him from had taken a shine to him and handled him everyday, Im not 100% sure he is a Gigas , But i was garanteed he would reach atleast 55cm posibly more depending on diet, sorry for the poor image quality my webcam sucks I will take some more of his enclosure later.


----------



## H-D (Jun 23, 2005)

Hey he looks great!  That's an Irian Jaya Blue Tongue Skink, they  don't have a scientific name yet so it's just Tiliqua sp.  The lady was right about the size he will get to.  Where did you get him?  Do they have a website?  This website is a haven for all Blue Tongue owners:  http://bluetongueskinks.net/blue.htm, not been a member there too long myself but it's a cool site.  How long is your guy at the moment?


----------



## mimic58 (Jun 23, 2005)

I got him from a small shop in hastings "fure & feathers" i dont think they have a website but I can get you a phone number, He set me back £95 is that a good price? , size at the moment is aprox 10" to 12"  and about 2" wide at his belly eats well and seems to be very calm likes to sleep lol


----------



## H-D (Jun 23, 2005)

Do they sell any other medium - large reptiles (specifically Monitors or Tegus)?  £95 sounds like a great price!  Mine was £100 and that's a good deal too.  I've seen them going for nearly £200 in places.  He's still a lil guy, do you have a name for him yet?  How is he to handle?


----------



## mimic58 (Jun 23, 2005)

Thats interesting, I am looking for monitor lizzards myself and have a couple of posible leads i will let you know if i can find some, I havnt thought of a name for him yet im still trying, He is great to handle so laid back he will just sit there an go to sleep doesnt bat an eye lid at being touched iv been able to hand feed him... He did give me a dam good Hiss when i first got him but it quickly stoped just the stress of moving i think


----------



## H-D (Jun 23, 2005)

Yeah my bluey gave me some good hisses for nearly 2 weeks when I first got him!  Probably because he was older so it took it longer to adjust to me.  Sounds like he's a really chilled lizard, great that you managed to find him.  I'm looking at getting either a Savannah Monitor or an Argentinian B&W Tegu. I don't have any experience with either so I'm still in the research process.  Just want to find the right place to get one when I finally decide and have the knowledge.  Which monitor interests you?


----------



## mimic58 (Jun 29, 2005)

*More pics*

The cam doesnt show him in his true colors i have tried everything to make it but unfortunatly this is as close as i can get


----------



## mimic58 (Jun 29, 2005)

*and more pics*

last ones...


----------

